# So long Charlie



## Laurie (Jun 18, 2022)

Charlie Bouchard, my last remaining US vet friend, apart from the virtual ones here of course, has passed. 

RI' Old buddy, it's been good to know you


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 18, 2022)

Condolences on the loss of your old Friend...


----------

